# Picnic in Niagara Falls



## sea (May 27, 2011)

Can anyone please suggest a nice picnic location in Niagara Falls(Canada) or Niagara on the Lake, preferably with a children's play area? We are visiting the area on a daytrip. 
Thank you.


----------



## classiclincoln (May 27, 2011)

The entire area on the Canadian side that runs parallel to the river & falls has a ton of grassy areas where you can park yourself and have lunch.  I'm sure these parks have names, but I never took notice.

If you get a chance, do the Journey behind the falls and there is something (can't remember the name) where you take an elevator down and you can walk right next to the rapids down stream (east) of the falls.  I think it's called the boardwalk or rapid walk?

My sister is in Waterloo, and have been going up there for over 30 years.  Always spend some time there each trip, and never get tired of going there.  Clifton hill is cheesey, but neat.  If you have the opportunity, get reservations for the Skylon tower for dinner at sunset.  Food is mediocre and pricey, but the view at sunset is spectacular.  It's the revolving restaurant at the top of the tower.  If you don't want to eat, you can pay to go to the top for the view.  Glass elevators are not for the weak at heart!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 28, 2011)

Take a look at the Niagara on the Lake web site

http://www.notl.org/siteengine/activepage.asp?PageID=36


----------



## Chrisky (May 28, 2011)

The site that CaribbeanSun posted is excellent.  In the old part of Niagara on the Lake there is an excellent park, corner of Queen and King Streets, called Simcoe Park.  It is well shaded, has a wading pool, picnic tables, washrooms and playground equipment.  It is quite popular with families as are all the picnic spots along the Niagara Parkway.


----------



## sea (Jun 12, 2011)

Just wanted to say thank you for the suggestions. We had a lovely day visiting a vineyard and picnicked directly across from the American Falls on a large grassy area.


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 12, 2011)

sea said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for the suggestions. We had a lovely day visiting a vineyard and picnicked directly across from the American Falls on a large grassy area.



Excellent.  Glad you had a good time.


----------

